# Thinking About Starting a Cichlid Tank



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello!
I am hoping to get some advise! I have a 20g tank i am not currently using and am thinking about getting some cichlids. They would definitely be a dwarf species. My tap water is naturally on the high side, some where in the high 7's to low 8's. I do not know much about the different species and was hoping to see what you guys thought?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would suggest either a little Tanganyikan shell-dweller like multies or ocelatus or else a pair of small julies like ornatus (if you have a 20 long). http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_ocellatus.php 

Wisconsin is a great place for cichlids. Look up the milwaukee aquarium society & the GCCA (greater Chicago)


----------

